# Work Endorsement



## Philip SA (Aug 26, 2014)

Hello Everyone

I know this is a reoccurring subject, but I just wanted to make sure my info is still correct to apply for a work endorsement with an existing Temporary life partner permit after the changes in the immigration laws this year.

I´m South African and my wife is from Chile, she currently has an LPP and has a work offer.

As I understand, we need to go the VFS 

and present 

- Contract of employment 

- 3 months bank statements

- Application for change of conditions on existing permit or change of status

- Certified copy of my partners passport and Temporary Residence Permit 

- Certified copy of my ID 

and possibly

> Letter of support from my partner (Home Affairs like to confirm that the relationship still exists)
> ‘Letter of motivation’ from your employer, stating that are offering you XX position and that they have an operational requirement for you to start XX (give at least 30 days).

Also I wanted to know if she definitely needs a complete new lpp with the work endorsement or is it just added to her current lpp.

Hope some can help
Thank you very much and good luck to every one else!


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

LPP does not exist. Anything temporary is now called a visa.

It is a Relatives Visa based on a permanent relationship, in this case a life partnership.

The work endorsement is a separate visa - a Visitor's Visa (Section 11[2]) with a condition to work.

Good luck!


----------

